# Tomaten 2010



## Christine (2. Feb. 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich weiß, im Augenblick fällt es schwer, wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut, an Tomaten und ähnliches zu denken. Zumal uns der Kalender noch 7 Wochen Winter verspricht. Aber trotzdem - es ist Februar und wird Zeit, die Aussaat der Tomaten für die kommende Saison zu planen.

Im letzten Jahr hatten wir ja schon ein paar Bezugsquellen gesammelt - ich darf noch mal zusammenfassen:

*http://www.irinas-shop.de/
http://bio-kraeuter.de/index.php?cat=c7_Tomaten-Samen.html&XTCsid=2aca67012b5c4569af450a2c26b76a89
http://www.bio-saatgut.de/de/Tomaten?XTCsid=2cb2lf65fveaqctok2p70mleh0
http://www.syringa-pflanzen.de/shop...atgut?XTCsid=90767e7a101ba6b29d7ddf16e5cef9bd
*
*Anleitung für die Tomatenaussaat*

Also - wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*



blumenelse schrieb:


> im Augenblick fällt es schwer, wenn man aus dem Fenster schaut, an Tomaten und ähnliches zu denken.


 
 fällt schwer  aber trotzdem:

Wenn Ihr "Tomatenfans" mögt, könnt Ihr auch *hier* einmal schauen. Der Gärtner ist in unserer Nähe und hat sich ein Bissel auf "historische" Sorten spezialisiert. Noch hat er , verständlicherweise, allerdings kaum etwas eingestellt.

Wir haben dort z.B. schon mal "schwarze Afghanen" als Pflanzen gekauft. Ne, sorry, "schwarze Russen" waren es


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Moin,



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> Wir haben dort z.B. schon mal "schwarze Afghanen" als Pflanzen gekauft.


 

naja Ludwig...Schwarzer Afghane wäre mir, ehrlich gesagt, auch lieber.
Soll ja auch eine sehr gesunde und bekömmliche Sorte sein.

Ach, waren diss noch Zeiten, aber ganz bin ich davon noch lange nicht ab !!!


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo aus dem tiefverschneiten Hunsrück

zu den links könnte ich noch etwas beitragen:

http://www.semillas.de/cgi-bin/shop/shop.cgi

http://www.reinhard-kraft.de/

von semillas bezieht mein schwager seit jahren chilisamen. gute qualität und guter preis.
ich habe dieses jahr einige neue sorten ergänzt.etwa mitte  februar will ich starten.
...so wirklich  ist mir noch nicht danach....

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi,

hat jemand eigentlich Erfahrung mit dem Versand von Tomatenpflanzen. Da ich nur 5 Pflanzen brauche, überlege ich, ob ich sie bestelle. Allerdings möchte ich schon was besonderes.

 Ob Werner auch Tomatenpflanzen verkauft...???


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Letztes Jahr hatte Werner bei ebay und im Shop Tomaten.
Für "gute" Kunden wird das wohl sicher auch dieses Jahr gehen  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Mercedesfreund (11. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

..ich hab noch nie welche verkauft..ich suche selbst Pflanzen.. mal neue Sorten zum probieren


----------



## Christine (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ihrs,

für alle, die wie ich keine Lust haben, selber Pflanzen zu ziehen: 

Werner hat seine *Tomatensortimente* online!  und Paprika nehm ich auch gleich mit...


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Else warte noch mit dem bestellen, ich hab gehört es kommen noch Wassermelonenund Chili in Kürze dazu ! 
Aber die Tomatensortimente hab ich auch schon im Warenkorb gespeichert und ebenso diese Wonderberry. 

yummie das wird lecker 

Wuzzel


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

[OT]





Jo-Hamburg schrieb:


> Moin,
> naja Ludwig...Schwarzer Afghane wäre mir, ehrlich gesagt, auch lieber.
> Soll ja auch eine sehr gesunde und bekömmliche Sorte sein.
> 
> Ach, waren diss noch Zeiten, aber ganz bin ich davon noch lange nicht ab !!!



ich kenn nur Grünen Türken   :smoki [/OT]


----------



## Christine (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi Tomatenfreunde,

ich hab mich jetzt für folgende Sortimente entschieden:

Cocktailtomaten: `Galina` , `Green Grape` und `Taiwan Teardrop` 
frühe Tomaten: `42 Days` ,  `Bradley` und `Quedlinburger frühe Liebe`
verschiedenfarbige Tomaten: `Black Zebra` , `Lemon Tree` und `Tigerella` 

natürlich ein paar Paprika und Chili, z.B. das Sortiment ganz milder Sorten (Else-Mix ), 
bestehend aus: `Lombardo` , `Ziegenhorn`  und `Türkischer Chili` 

dazu noch den Unterallgäuer Paprika-Mix und Freiland-Auberginen. Ich hoffe, die werden auch bei uns was.

Bezugsquelle: *hier*

Natürlich gibt es auch noch andere Versender von Tomatenpflanzen, z.B. hier oder hier


----------



## Dodi (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Christine,

klingt echt gut, was der Werner da hat - ich hab auch schon 'reingeschaut. 
Ich werde wohl dieses Jahr auch bestellen oder so kaufen und keine Tomaten selbst ziehen.
Für die wenigen Pflanzen, die ich benötige, brauch ich keine langwierige Anzucht...

Aus Erfahrung weiss ich jedoch, dass die Sorte "Black Zebra" nur toll aussieht, allerdings
nicht so doll schmeckt, da sie ziemlich mehlig ist - leider.  - Bin mal gespannt, was Du dazu meinst, wenn Du sie ernten und essen konntest!


----------



## Christine (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Dodi,

das geht mir auch so - die letzten Jahre hab ich die Pflanzen meistens selbst gezogen und habe mehr verschenkt, als selbst ausgepflanzt. Die Arbeit spare ich mir dieses Jahr.

Eigentlich hab ich mehr bestellt, als ich stellen kann  - aber ich konnte mich nicht entscheiden, da ich diese Sorten bis auf die Tigerella noch nicht kenne - naja, bekommen meine Freundinnen halt die überzähligen...


----------



## Annett (21. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Guten Abend.

Zieht denn überhaupt noch irgendwer eigene Tomatenpflanzen groß?

Bei mir sieht es derzeit so aus:      
Die winzig kleinen Pflänzchen auf den beiden letzten Bildern sind _Physalis peruviana_. Oberlecker, wenn man lange genug mit dem Aufessen warten kann. 

Die Sorte ildi keimt zum wiederholten mal eher schlecht. 
Das gekaufte Paprikasaatgut zuckt sich gar nicht, dafür keimen die Samen aus einer leicht gammeligen Frucht (Pflanze stammte von Werner) um so besser. 

Kohlrabi Gigant streikt, Superschmelz keimt wie verrückt, ebenso eine neue, kleine blaue Sorte für den ganzjährigen Anbau. 
Mal abwarten...

Jetzt steht alles etwas kühler bei ca. 14-15°C an einem Südfenster ohne Gardinen.


----------



## Olli.P (21. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Jepp,

wir... 

Und von der Größe her, passt das mit deinen/euren überein......  :smoki


----------



## sister_in_act (21. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo alle



> Aus Erfahrung weiss ich jedoch, dass die Sorte "Black Zebra" nur toll aussieht,


das kann ich so nicht unterschreiben Dodi
ich hatte letztes jahr  u.a. black und green zebra, die beide sehr schmackhaft waren-bei mir auch nicht mehlig.enorm ertragreich war auch *goldene königin*, die bis spät im herbst noch früchte hatte.
ebenso wie *ananastomate, die auch sehr lange, allerdings im treibhaus, noch geerntet werden konnte und  auch lecker war.
habe für dieses jahr 5 neue sorten dazubestellt zu den samen, die ich aus den letztjährigen gewonnen  habe.dabei auch eine sorte, die wie trauben wächst.
anzusehen in einem kleinen video hier:
http://www.irinas-shop.de/tomate-reisetomate-p-323.html
darauf bin ich wirklich gespannt weil ich sie witzig finde.

bis jetzt habe ich 63 tomatenpflanzen gezogen, von denen ich allerdings die meisten abgebe und nur eine je sorte behalte.
gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (21. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Grüß Dich Ulla,

lange nichts von Dir gelesen.... 

Von der _Reisetomate_ hatte ich mal 2 Samen, die leider beide nicht keimten... Evtl. hättest Du ja für 2011 ein paar für mich übrig? 
Oder wir tauschen demnächst fertige Pflänzchen?

Die Beobachtung von Dodi bezüglich _Black Zebra_ kann ich bestätigen. Evtl. haben wir beide ja zu lange mit der Ernte gewartet?
An die _Green Zebra_ kam ich wegen der Farbe gleich gar nicht ran, also wurden beide dieses Jahr nicht mehr ausgesät. Gleiches geschah mit der _Feuerwerk_ - nur bunt sein reicht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Christine (21. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi Allerseits,

die Reisetomate hatte ich schon mal, die ist echt praktisch. Man kann sie Stück für Stück essen ohne zu kleckern. Es ist als ob ein paar Minitomätchen zusammengewachsen sind und man sie nach Bedarf abrechen kann. An den Geschmack kann ich mich allerdings nicht wirklich mehr erinner 

Das mit den Paprikasamen kommt mir auch bekannt vor. Drei Sorten ausgesäet - eine ist gekommen 

Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf "meine" Tomaten und das andere Gemüse, das ich bei Werner bestellt hab.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Imletzten Jahr durch die Bank weg Pech gehabt mit unseren Tomaten(-samen).
Dieses Jahr werden robuste Pflänzchen gekauft.. und gut ist es!
LG
Eva-Maria


----------



## sister_in_act (21. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Annett



> Von der Reisetomate hatte ich mal 2 Samen, die leider beide nicht keimten... Evtl. hättest Du ja für 2011 ein paar für mich übrig?



aber gerne. habe von allen sorten samen gemacht, die auch aufgegangen sind und werde das auch dieses jahr wieder machen.
wobei ich da  noch eine frage an die tomatenexperten habe:
ich suchte wie eine blöde nach samen von romatomaten.nirgends gefunden. da habe ich mir letztes jahr samen von gekauften gemacht und sie sind auch aufgegangen.
ob sie auch früchte tragen würde mich interessieren...??
hat das schonmal jemand versucht? 
übrigens .. hier meine diesjährigen sorten:
black zebra
green zebra
ananastomate
goldene königin
laternchen
zuckertomate
honigtomate
greenwich
dazu neu  dieses jahr:
apelsin
schwarze tanne
goldhahn
tarasenko
reisetomate
siberian pear
smaragdapfel
 roma

und noch etwas werde ich dieses jahr ändern:
die tomaten im treibhaus werde ich nicht mehr gießen wie gehabt sondern  nur noch wurzelbewässerung machen. die luftfeuchtigkeit war ziemlich hoch und bei 4 sorten hatte ich gegen herbst dann doch wieder pilzbefall.
werde morgen mal ein bild vom derzeitigen stand der pflänzchen machen.

gruß ulla
die nun wieder häufiger hier zu finden ist


----------



## Pammler (25. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Ich suche eine Freiland-Kübeltomate, die erst rot wird und dann fault und nicht umgekehrt.

Jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## sister_in_act (25. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

so, nun endlich mal die pics meiner tomatenpflänzchen nachreiche:
    

wie ihr seht habe ich sie in einem ausgedienten aquarium stehen, daß ich mit einer plexiglascheibe abgedeckt habe.
sie stehen im wintergarten und wenn die sonne  stark scheint schütze ich sie fensterseits mit noppenfolie.
morgen muß ich dringend die restlichen vereinzeln und binden.
achja..und wenn ihr euch wundern solltet über die *pflanztöpfe*
das habe ich von irina zacharias abgeguckt. (siehe link reisetomate.) sie ziehen alle tomaten in yoghurttöpfchen.

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (25. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi Torsten,

Du must halt dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht soviel (Regen-)Wasser von oben bekommt, dafür aber ein bisschen Luft von der Seite, damit sie abtrocknen kann.. Und achte beim Sortenkauf darauf, dass sie resistent gegen z.B. Krautfäule ist. Viele moderne Sorten haben diesen Zusatz.

Wir - das heißt die Tomatenfreaks hier in dem Thread - haben ganz häufig alte Sorten, und die sind manchmal etwas empfindlicher - haben dafür aber oft mehr Geschmack (nicht alle )

Hallo Ulla,

du warst ja fleissig! Die Joghurt-Töpfchen sind prima. Ich hab die aber immer erst nach dem ersten Umtopften benutzt. Und dann oft noch mal die 500g-Becher beim zweiten Umtopfen.


----------



## Annett (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallihallo.

Keine neuen Bilder, aber sie wachsen bisher gut. 

Hier mal die Sorten, welche ich dieses Jahr ausgesät habe:
*Cocktail:* Ildi (zickt etwas rum beim keimen, wie jedes Jahr), Zuckertomate, Lady Bird, Johannisbeertomate, Petite Pomme, Gelbe Wildtomate, Chocolate Cherry, White Rabbit, Oliventomate
*Fleischtomaten*, z.T. sehr großfrüchtig: Kasachstan II, Ungarische Herztomate, Belgische Riesen
halbwegs *normal große Tomaten:* Harzfeuer, Rote Pflaume, Violette, Honduras

Manche haben reichlich und sehr schnell gekeimt, andere eher nicht.  
U.a. ein schlechter Keimer scheint auch Chocolate Cherry zu sein, wo ich das Saatgut erst kurz vor der Aussaat gekauft hatte.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Wir haben heute jeweils 6 vorgezogene Pflänzchen Cocktail-Tomate und EIERtomate gekauft.
An der Kasse in dem Laden fragte Harald dann mit ganz unschuldigem Blick, ob die EIERtomaten denn bis Ostern was werden!
Der Kassierer sichtlich irritiert
LG


----------



## sister_in_act (28. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Huhu  und schönen Sonntag euch
Christine:



> Du must halt dafür sorgen, dass sie nicht soviel (Regen-)Wasser von oben bekommt, dafür aber ein bisschen Luft von der Seite, damit sie abtrocknen kann



..das bezog sich auf  meine tomaten im treibhaus.ich, treibhausunerfahrene, habe nicht mit den starken temperaturschwankungen gerechnet. obwohl ich dachfenster und türen offen hatte war am morgen alles extrem naß und praktisch eine einladung für* Frl Krautwelke*. allerdings haben  zebra-, ananas-tomate und goldene königin zwar befallene blätter gehabt, die früchte jedoch blieben weitgehend verschont.
hab gestern beim vereinzeln der restlichen festgestellt, daß es 70 pflanzen sind. alle hatten schon eine schöne bewurzelung.hab beim umtopfen alle etwas tiefer gesetzt, so lang die yoghurtbecher reichten. man sollte mehr yoghurt essen....

da fällt mir noch eine frage ein: 
kann es sein, daß gleiche tomatensorten je nach standort und bodenbeschaffenheit einen unterschiedlichen geschmack aufweisen?

@ EvaMaria
--der war gut!

@ Pammler
du kannst doch eigentlich jede tomate im kübel halten..
zumindest mein schwager hatte letztes jahr 18  pflanzen in kübeln auf seinem  balkon ( die gleichen sorten, wie ich in erde) und hatte mächtig gute erträge.
oder habe ich deine frage mißverstanden  und du meinst eine  buschsorte?

da wir doch eine ganze reihe *tomatensüchtis* sind hab ich mir überlegt, ob wir hier nicht einen eigenen tomatenatlas anlegen könnten. so mit bild, beschreibung der keimfähigkeit,wuchsart,farbe, geschmack,größe,  ertrag.wäre auch ganz praktisch zum samentausch. zumal , ich zumindest, jedes jahr etwas ergänze an neuen sorten.
14 sorten könnte ich dieses jahr schon beisteuern...

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Unsere Neuzugänge stehen im Winterkalthaus bei ca. 10°C.
Mal schauen, wie sie sich entwickeln


----------



## Plätscher (28. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> da fällt mir noch eine frage ein:
> kann es sein, daß gleiche tomatensorten je nach standort und bodenbeschaffenheit einen unterschiedlichen geschmack aufweisen?
> 
> 
> ulla



Das stimmt, Ich habe letztes Jahr mal wieder Tomaten selber ausgesät und die überzähligen Pflanzen verschenkt. Als ich dann mal bei Bekannten von ihren Früchten gemobst habe, habe ich festgestellt das der Geschmack so stark von meinen abwich das man meinen könnte es wäre eine andere Sorte gewesen.


----------



## sister_in_act (28. März 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

hallo Jürgen

ich kam drauf weil dodi schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung weiss ich jedoch, dass die Sorte "Black Zebra" nur toll aussieht, allerdings
> nicht so doll schmeckt, da sie ziemlich mehlig ist - leider



...und ich eine ganz andere erfahrung  mit der sorte habe.
und soo können geschmäcker nicht abweichen voneinander.
ergo muß man schon selber austesten welche sorte einem schmeckt und welche tomaten man aussortiert nach dem erntejahr.

 gruß ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (3. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

sie wachsen und wachsen....

   

wie siehts denn bei euch *Tomatensüchtis* aus?

lb grüße und schöne ostern

ulla

Ps.: Annett>>>>>>>>>>dein postfach quillt über


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla.

Meine sind kleiner und ich müßte endlich mal pikieren, aber mir fehlt die Zeit schon für das mischen der Erde.
Mal schaun, wann ich es schaffe. Die Zeit muss ich mir wohl irgendwie einfach nehmen.

P.S.: Im Postfach ist wieder etwas Platz.


----------



## scholzi (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi Leute.....
Da ich dieses Jahr vorhabe meine Tomaten mit der Kettensäge zu ernten, bräuchte ich von Euch Tomaten:smoki noch Tipps zum Thema Düngung!
Also was verwendet ihr?
Hab gehört das gegorene Hühnerkacke richtig Dampf macht.


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Robert,

da würde ich aber schon wissen wollen, wo die Hühnerk.. herkommt. Schließlich landet alles letztendlich in den Früchten, die wir essen wollen....außerdem ist das Zeug wohl recht ätzend.
Ich nehm aber so was ähnliches: gekörnten Rinderdung.


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

also ich kompostiere ja fleißig und das kommt dann  auf die beete. in den treibhäusern ist noch ziemlich  lehmige erde . trotzdem hatte ich letztes jahr gute erträge,
sonstige dünger und spritzmittel verwende ich keine.
ob meine tomaten 50 oder 60  tomaten tragen oder wieviel auch immer--macht bei der  gesamtmenge *den bock nit  fett*

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Moin.

Ich dünge relativ klassisch und einfach mit 2-3 Düngekegeln am Anfang und dann ausschließlich mit einem dieser billigen Flüssigdünger (NPK). Die Spurenelemente müssen sich die Tomaten aus der Erde holen, aber das klappt selbst in den Mörteleimerzuchten recht gut.


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Unsere setze ich in Kompost/Blumenerde ein (1 zu 3).
Ab und an gibt es mit dem Gießwasser ein wenig Flüssigdünger... und gut is'.
Schönen Ostermontag noch!


----------



## scholzi (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi...


			
				Else schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem ist das Zeug wohl recht ätzend


genau....mir wurde gesagt das man höllisch aufpassen muss, das die Wurzeln nicht verbrennen. Es soll auch viel Phosphat enthalten!

Noch 2 Düngerfragen
1.
N=Stickstoff  =Für den Wachstum
P=Phosphat  =Für die Blüte
K=Kalium      =Für Geschmack und Frucht
Stimmt das so?
Also muss ich bei fruchttragenden Pflanzen drauf achten das Dünger erhöhte Kaliumwerte aufweisen.
Es würde also für Geschmack nichts bringen wenn ich nur Humus (Kompost) verwende und müsste Kalium nachdüngen. damit die Tomate nicht wässrig schmeckt.
2.
Hab gelesen das im Garten nicht mit Düngesalzen also Blaukorn und Flüssigdüngern gearbeitet werden soll.
Grund:Es macht den Boden im Laufe der Zeit tot (keine Mikroorganismen und andere in der Nahrungskette mehr) und säuert ihn an. 
Das kann soweit führen, dass Pflanzen keine oder nur wenige Nährstoffe  aufnehmen können und kümmern obwohl gedüngt wird.
Ein guter Boden ist ein lebhafter Boden, von Mikroorganismen bis zu Regenwürmern 
Düngesalze bitte nur in Kübeln und Kästen anwenden und im Garten nur organisch Düngen!
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Robert

ich hab lehmigen boden und muß zwangsläufig meinen kompost bzw den humus untermischen.bislang hatte ich immer gute ernten, sofern die krautfäule nicht zugeschlagen hat bei den tomaten.
ich habs nicht so mit analysen was ich wann gebe.bei mir gedeiht was oder >>eben nicht. 
ich ziehe möhren, kohlrabi, bohnen, viele tomaten, salat, broccoli, __ lauch, sellerie,salatgurken, paprika ,wirsing , weißkraut  erdbeeren, stachelbeeren, johannisbeeren , letztes jahr zucchini, chili, peperoni , dazu mein kräuterbeet , und alles gedeiht ohne chemische hilfe.
so falsch kann ich demnach auch nicht liegen
gegossen wird mit teichwasser ( falls das als dünger durchgeht) und regenwasser.
aber jeder wie er mag

lb grüße
ulla


----------



## scholzi (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi Leute.....
Da hab ich wohl das Thema tot gefragt....
Und werds mal wieder anschieben.
Auf jeden Fall versuch ichs dieses Jahr mit Hühnerk... und hoffe mal das ihr dann neidisch seid..
Leider hat bei mir Letztes Jahr die Braunfäule voll zugeschlagen und hoffe das die dieses Jahr beim Nachbarn bleibt.
Wie siehts denn bei Euch aus damit oder was macht ihr dagegen.?


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Robert.

Ein luftiger Standort und ein "trockener Kopf" sind das beste Mittel gegen Braunfäule. Die resistenten Sorten schmecken meist nicht...
Der Braunfäule-Pilz verursacht auch die Braunfäule bei den kartoffeln und überwintert in befallenen Knollen. Daher am Besten beides voneinander getrennt anbauen und nicht nach den Kartoffeln die Tomaten auf den gleichen Fleck! 

Wir hatten 2 jahre lang ein Zelt und wenn man ordentlich lüftet, bleiben die Pflanzen lange gesund und tragen wie verrückt. leider ist die Folie hin und den Platz haben andere Pflanzen in Beschlag genommen.
Ich träume ja von einem festen Gewächshaus - vielleicht wird das ja noch in diesem Leben.  
Bis dahin ziehe ich weiterhin "einige" Tomaten in Eimern unter einem Dachvorsprung.


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Tomatenfreaks

letztes jahr habe ich erstmalig tomaten im treibhaus gehabt und  dennoch die krautfäule erwischt.
da große temperaturunterschiede tag/nacht waren  und sich extreme feuchtigkeit innen gehalten hat bis mittag nehme ich stark an, daß dies die ursache war. ( trotz guter lüftung)
ich werde dieses jahr ausprobieren  die tomaten direkt am wurzelwerk zu gießen mittels plastikflaschen, die ich entsprechend eingrabe.
was meint ihr, bringt das was?

allerdings werden  bei uns in der umgebung auch kartoffeln angebaut und möglicherweise kommt der pilz auch  mit wind bei mir an...??
ist das möglich?

lb grüße ulla
Annett wie siehts aus mit den *götterboten* tomaten? besteht noch hoffnung????


----------



## Annett (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla.

Sie berappeln sich. 
Die Blattachseln treiben bereits aus, so wie ich es schon erwartet hatte. 

Ich denke, dass die Verdunstung durch die Pflanzen im Treibhaus trotzdem noch zu groß sein könnte.... es hilft m.M.n. wirklich nur sehr stark lüften, d.h. jede Tür + Fenster auf, gerade auch abends, wenn die Temperaturen stark schwanken. 

Und ja, Braunfäule kommt mit dem Wind bzw. mit den Regentropfen werden die Sporen vom Boden auf die Blätter geschleudert. Dünn die Pflanzen gut aus=nicht zuviele Seitentriebe stehen lassen und die untersten Blätter entfernen, dann trocknen sie auch schneller - trotz Gewächshaus ist das echt zu empfehlen. 
Außerdem habe ich bei uns beobachtet, dass der direkte Kontakt  Tomate<->Zelt/Folie gaaaanz schlecht ist. Dort werden die Pflanzen flott nass und trocknen sehr schlecht....


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi,

also wenn das auch nachts richtig warm ist, ab ich die tür im gewächshaus immer offen gelassen, da hat das lüften tagsüber mit den fensterhebern nicht ausgereicht


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo  



> Sie berappeln sich.
> Die Blattachseln treiben bereits aus, so wie ich es schon erwartet hatte



ich hatte nach den bildern wirklich nichts mehr erwartet....
umso mehr freut mich, daß sie nicht komplett abgestorben sind.

christine..
ich hatte eigentlich immer tür und fenster auf ab dem zeitpunkt, wo es nachts frostfrei war.allerdings habe ich im größeren treibhaus nur 2 giebelfenster. derzeit baut mein GöGa ein dachfenster dazu um eine höhere belüftung zu gewährleisten.
irgendwie muß man auch lernen mit treibhäuschen umzugehen. ich bin dabei

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Unsere "Eiertomaten", die wir als klitzekleine Pflänzchen gekauft haben, machen sich richtig gut!
Tagsüber dürfen sie jetzt schon mal raus aus dem Winter-Kalthaus...


----------



## Inken (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Liebe Tomaten-Fraktion!

Tomaten und ich, eigentlich eher ein Paradoxon..

Zweimal habe ich es bisher versucht: Vor Jaaahren, damals bekam ich den Tipp: "Tomaten sind hungrig, unter jede Pflanze gehört ein Fischkopp!" Kein Problem hier an der Küste. Also liebevoll eingesetzt, besagten Fisch natürlich nicht vergessen. Ergebnis: Am nächsten Morgen hatten alle Nachbarskatzen in meinem Garten Party gemacht, die Pflanzen waren herausgekratzt, die Fischköppe weg, Greten noch da. 

Zweiter Versuch, Jahre später, diesmal ohne Fischköppe! Diesmal fielen sie meinem Männe zum Opfer, der sie für Unkraut hielt und ordnungsgemäß entfernt hatte. Gleiches Schicksal droht auch regelmäßig meinen Sonnenblumen.. 

Heute habe ich es zum dritten Mal gewagt...

Wunderschöne 08-15-Pflanzen mit den aussagefähigen Bezeichnungen "Tomate rund", "Fleischtomate", "Coctailtomate" und "Eiertomate", aber für den Anfang fand ich's okay, wer weiß, was den Pflanzen dieses Mal blüht.. 

 

Männe hat in den letzten Tagen die Südwand vom Feuerholz befreit und dort ein Beet angelegt. Also wage ich es noch einmal..

 
In die Pflanzsteine haben die Kinder alle möglichen Blumensamen gelegt, dahinter stecken Sonnenblumen und vor die Wand sollen nun meine Tomaten!

Jetzt meine Frage: Womit muss ich den Boden vorbereiten? Fischköppe fallen aus, aber Blaukorn hätte ich ohne Ende, Pferdeäppel wären auch schnell besorgt, Komposterde haben wir zur Genüge und die Suppe aus dem Eiweißabschäumer steht auch regelmäßig zur Verfügung.

Ganz doof fragt...

eure Inken!


----------



## Christine (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi Inken,

Komposterde ist prima und mit der Suppe aus dem Eiweißabschäumer regelmässig düngen. Weil es wirklich Fresssäcke sind. 
Natürlich kannst Du auch Blaukorn nehmen, da ich meine Tomaten aber gerne esse und mir einbilde, sie schmecken mit Naturdünger besser, nehm das nur für die Blumen. Ich hab noch gekörnte Rinderk...e im Programm. Das ist appetitlicher als frische...
Und beim Einpflanzen noch eine Handvoll Hornspäne mit rein.


----------



## Inken (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Danke, Christine!!

Anstelle der Rinderk...e könnt' ich ja Pferdeäppel nehmen.. 
Hornspäne werde ich besorgen!

Allerdings müssen sie noch eine Weile in ihren Töpfen ausharren und die Nächte in der Garage verbringen, wenigstens bis Anfang Mai.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

hallo Inken



> Am nächsten Morgen hatten alle Nachbarskatzen in meinem Garten Party gemacht, die Pflanzen waren herausgekratzt, die Fischköppe weg




dies meine reaktion auf deinen bericht.



> In die Pflanzsteine haben die Kinder alle möglichen Blumensamen gelegt, dahinter stecken Sonnenblumen und vor die Wand sollen nun meine Tomaten



wenn die sonnenblumen gut gedeihen....
wie willst du dann noch an die tomaten rankommen??
besser sonnenblumen vor die wand und davor die tomaten...??
außerdem bekommen große sonnenblumen stengel wie dünne baumstämme..jedenfalls meine sorten.
sind dann nahrungs-und lichtkonkurrent der tomaten.

du machst das schon  und ernten wirst auch was, da sie ja dem zugriff deines GöGa nun entzogen sind.
halte uns auf dem laufenden.

lb grüße
ulla

achja..
ich wars nu dicke und habe ein teil meiner tomaten erstmal in die  treibhäuser und 4 große *kümpfe* verfrachtet mit tomatenhüllen.
am sonntag hab ich den patronenfilter gereinigt und vergessen, im wintergarten die rollos runter zu lassen: schon hatten meine tomaten zum teil brannt an den blättern


----------



## Inken (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla!!

Die Sonnenblumen sind kleinwüchsig, laut Tüte nicht höher als 40cm, eigentlich eher was für Blumentöpfe. 

 Die Tüte war ein Werbegeschenk der Bank, Riesenwuchs hätte ich da auch nicht erwartet.. 

Daher hoffe ich also, dass sie meinen Tomaten nicht das Licht nehmen, ansonsten __ fliegen sie wieder raus! 

Bin selbst ganz gespannt und werde berichten!


----------



## Conny (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

 Inken der Bericht war Spitze 
Ich lasse meine Familie auch nicht mehr an die Beete oder den Teich  obwohl ich manchmal so einen Verdacht habe  :__ nase
Ich habe dieses jahr auch der 08/15 aus dem Baumarkt und so Vliesmützchen dazu. Mal sehen was draus wird. Ich nehme auch nur Naturdünger


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

OT an
Inken, wenn es die gleichen Sonnenblumen sind, welche wir im letzten Jahr als Samen geschenkt bekommen hatten..... mach' Dir keine Sorgen!
Wurden nur gut 2 m hoch, waren gefüllt und hatten regelrechte "Stämme" als Stengel
Lt. Tütchen 50 - 60 cm! 
OT aus


----------



## Inken (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

@ Conny: Irgendwie scheine ich solche Pannen immer anzuziehen..  Was bei uns überleben will, muss schon was vertragen können.. 
Also Naturdünger, okay! 

@ Eva-Maria: 
 Ach du liebe Zeit... 
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob die Banktüte lügt.. :haue3 Zur Not kann man sie aber bei übertriebener Größe noch umsetzen.. ?


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*



> Wurden nur gut 2 m hoch, waren gefüllt und hatten regelrechte "Stämme" als Stengel



DAS !! meinte ich



> Zur Not kann man sie aber bei übertriebener Größe noch umsetzen.. ?



wenn sie erstmal groß sind kannst du mit einem beilchen rangehen
überleben werden sie dann nicht und auch nicht, falls du sie wirklich aus der erde bekommen solltest...( ohne die tomaten gleich mit rauszureißen)

grüssle
ulla


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Inken,
auf meinem Bild, in der "untersten Reihe", die beiden kleinen Blüten vorn rechts, DIE waren so 50 cm hoch.... nur mal so zum Größenvergleich!
Die Kerne haben wir übrigens im Winter als Vogelfutter verwendet


----------



## Inken (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

 Jetzt macht ihr mich wirklich nachdenklich...

Aber die Kerne sind nun in der Erde und ich werde nicht wieder danach suchen. :? Abwarten, Kaffee trinken, und zu gegebener Zeit, wenn sie doch zu groß werden sollten, kommt meine biologische Waffe zum Einsatz, Männe...


----------



## Dodi (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

 Inken,

ich pflanze meine Tomaten immer mit etwas Blaukorn. Danach bekommen Sie nach Bedarf noch etwas davon und ich gieße sie regelmäßig zusätzlich mit der "Jauche" aus dem Filter. 

Bis jetzt ist die Ernte immer  gewesen!

Den Pferdedung würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch nutzen, so schönen Naturdünger ist doch supi.

Übrigens: klasse Doku!


----------



## Annett (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Guten Abend.

Frischer Pferdemist ist sehr "scharf" und sollte daher nur seeeehr sparsam verwendet werden.
Besser wäre es, ihn verrotten zu lassen und erst danach anzuwenden... 

Meine Tomaten wachsen brav auf dem Fensterbrett und ich denke, dass Ullas Pflänzchen vielleicht schon nächste Woche mit DHL auf Tour gehen könnten. Der tolle Island-Vulkan wird hoffentlich nicht wieder dicke Backen und damit Ärger machen.


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Neue Bilder eines Teils  meiner Tomaten :

  Ich hoffe ihr könnt auch meine spezielle *Bewässerungsanlage*  mittels Flaschen zu den Wurzeln erkennen.



      

schwarze Tanne und Ananastomate zeigen Blütenansätze.

Eine *Testtomate* im Garten unter Folienhaube hat die letzten Tage nicht überlebt während die 4 in großen Töpfen am Wintergarten offenbar alles gut überstanden haben.

lb Grüße
ulla


----------



## allegra (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo, gerade habe ich dieses Tomaten-Thema gefunden. Da kann ich mich ein wenig beteiligen, denn icb habe wie immer auch 3 Sorten selber gezogen. Ich kaufe mein Saatgut bei dreschflegel. Die haben auch Freilandtomaten, die keinen Schutz gegen Nässe von oben brauchen.Diese Sorte heißt "Clarita":


> Beschreibung:wüchsige Neuzüchtung aus unserem Freilandtomatenprojekt mit runden bis leicht länglichen, leuchtend roten Früchten, die etwas kleiner als herkömmliche Salattomaten, aber größer als Cocktailtomaten sind. In den meisten Lagen und Jahren sicherer Ertrag von Ende Juli bis zum Frost.


Dann habe ich noch "tumling Tom Red" - eine Blumentopftomate zum Naschen und eine fürs Gewächshaus mit dem schwierigen namens "*Tomate Vesennij Mieurinskij*


> Beschreibung:bestschmeckende Tomate, zuckersüß und hoch aromatisch. Rote, ca. 4 cm große Früchte, die an langen Blütenständen heranreifen.
> Durch Trocknen und Einlegen in Öl wird das Aroma noch intensiviert.


Klar , es sind immer mehr Pflanzen, als ich brauche. Aber es macht doch sooo Spaß!

Wie geht das mit den Flaschen und der Bewässerung, siczer_in_act?

LG Allegra


----------



## sister_in_act (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Allegra

erstmal: ich heiße Ulla ;-)

weil mich schon häufig die Krautfäule heimsucht und ich erste Erfahrungen nun mit Treibhaus mache kam ich auf die Idee.
Letztes Jahr waren so große Temperaturschwankungen in den Treibhäusern, daß am Morgen fast Wasser  tropfte von oben, obwohl ich Lüftungsfenster habe.
Jetzt habe ich beim Setzen der Tomaten etwa im Wurzelbereich  eine  Plastikflasche( Boden abgeschnitten und mit der Gußöffnung in die Erde) eingegraben und gieße nur noch dort hinein.
Natürlich habe ich die Tomaten erst gut eingeschlämmt. Nun bleibt der Boden weitgehend trocken  aber die Tomaten bekommen ihr Wasser eben unterirdisch, sozusagen.
Damit halte ich das Treibhaus weitgehend trocken, hoffe ich....
Es ist ein Versuch und ob es gut ist wird sich erst noch zeigen.


Lb grüße
ulla


----------



## allegra (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla,  ich bin Erdmuthe, das ist besonders und passend, aber es geht auch ganz kurz: E-chen.

Danke für die Erklärungen zu dem Bewässerungsmodell. Ich mache das ähnlich, aber mit etwas größeren Blumentöpfen. Die präpariere ich an Boden und schneide sie etwas auf und buddele sie dann nahe bei den Wurzeln mit der Pflanze zusammen ein.
Da wird dann immer reingegossen.

Grüße sendet 
E


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Nachdem die Tomis letztes WE endlich "Ausgang" kriegten, sie tagsüber schön sonnig stehen, aber unter dem Glasdach der Terrasse, haben sie einen mächtigen Schub getan.
Sind jetzt 45 cm groß,  schöne, starke Pflanzen... und ich hoffe in diesem jahr auf eine leckere Ernte.


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

hallo erdmuthe

schöner nick 
 ich hab plastikflaschen genommen weil da mehr speicher ist. hast du da schon erfahrungen im treibhaus gesammelt? 
sehr schön , deine Tomaten , Evamaria !

gruß ulla


----------



## allegra (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla,
Nich ist Allegra  , und hängt mit meiner Musikleidenschaft zusammen - Erdmuthe heiße ich wirklich. 
Ja, ich habe Erfahrungen mit dem Glashaus seit 20 Jahren. Die Südseite habe ich mit einer großen Gardine abgehängt, weil sonst die Sonneneinstrahlung zu intensiv ist.
Linke Seite Tomaten und Salate, rechte Seite eine Kiepenkerl Gurle (veredelt auf einen Kürbistrieb) und auch Salate, dazwische hat sich jede menge Dill versamt.
Obwohl man ja nicht jedes Jahr die Tonaten auf denselben Platz pflanzen soll, habe ich keine Probleme. Ich tausche immer wieder Erde aus - neuer Kompost fällt ja jedes jahr an. Regelmäßig düngen und jeden Tag gießen....in die Töpfe.
Ich habe viel mit der Vogelmiere zu kämpfen....:-( - als Zeigenpflanze sagt sie mir, dass der Boden gut ist, aber als Kraut dazwichen ist sie sehr lästig und schwierig zu jäten. Sie kommt immer wieder raus.

Dieses Jahr habe ich eine Tomatensorte für Freiland gezogen. Sie braucht keinen Regenschutz. Ihre Blätter sehen ganz anders aus als die sonstigen Tomatenblätter...fast wie bei Paprikas.
Ich mach später mal Fotos und zeigt sie hier.

Grüße
Erdmuthe


----------



## allegra (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Das hier ist die Tomatensorte, die als Züchtung bei DRESCHFLEGEL entstand und die keinen Regenschutz braucht = Freilandtomate!
Sortennamen: *Clarita*


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Tomatenfreaks

da ich leider  die letzten 3 wochen mehr tag und nacht im krankenhaus wachen mußte wegen einem schweren krankheitsfall in der familie hat mein garten ziemlich gelitten.
tomaten konnte ich nicht ausgeizen und alles  ist gewuchert wie es wollte.wenigstens das festbinden und immer neue, größere stäbe hat mein GöGa übernommen ,wenn wir eine atempause hatten.

   

in einem treibhaus sind sie bereits aus dem dachfenster gewachsen und die 4 am wintergarten kann mein mieter  mit der apfelbreche dann von der lobby aus ernten demnächst
da ich  ca 25 tomaten in 2 treibhäusern, im garten und in töpfen habe wird wohl genug da sein, auch ohne große  pflege.
übrigens wird die erste reif und ist rot. sie sitzt im garten und ist eine tarasenko.

was machen eure tomaten und gibts mal ein paar bilder zum staunen für mich?

lb grüße ulla


----------



## maritim (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

hallo ulla,

da deine bilder an einer frechheit grenzen:evil, erwartest du doch nicht im ernst, das ich dir bilder von meinen kniehohen tomatenbüschen schicke.:shock
habe gerade mal die ersten ansätze von tomaten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla,
ganz so üppig wie Deine Tomis wachsen unsere dann doch nicht 
Die ersten Früchte haben wir gestern geerntet - Cherry, also recht klein, aber sehr lecker.
Die Pflanzen, insgesamt 4 Stück in 2 Kübeln, schauen gut aus und hängen voll - müssen nur noch reifen
Die Pflanzen haben jetzt eine Größe von ca. 1,60m.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

.Eva-Maria..genau so sehen unsere auch aus..jeden Tag 3mal gießen, nur müßte mal einer kommen und die Hosen runterlassen,damit sie dann rot werden..


----------



## maritim (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

war ja klar, das die liebe eva-maria noch einen draufsetzen muss.:evil
ich habe nur neidvolle __ blicke übrig.
du bekommst von mir nie mehr samen vom baumspinat.


----------



## Dodi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Nabend zusammen!

Ich habe dieses Jahr nur 5 Tomaten, davon 2 Dattel- bzw. Kirschtomaten.
Leider ist noch nichts reif, aber die Tomatenpflanzen haben gut angesetzt. 

Hier mal die Datteltomaten:
   

Alle Pflanzen sind etwa 1,70 - 2,00 m hoch und werden von mir demnächst gekappt, damit alle Früchte ausreifen können.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Och, lieber Peter,
ärgert Dich das jetzt sooooooo sehr?
Komm', ich lad' Dich ein zum "Tomatensalat aus eigener Ernte".
Nächstes WE müßten eigentlich genügend gereift sein, daß man dann auch einen Salat davon zubereiten kann.
Na, wie wär's???


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

hallo alle

um ehrlich zu sein: die pflanzen, die ich aus samen vom letzten jahr gezogen habe sind deutlich stämmiger als die von neu dazugekauften  samen.
bemerkenswert finde ich, daß die erste reife tomate nicht im treibhaus sondern im garten steht.
  <<< Tarasenko
 <<<< Ananastomate
 <<<Siberian Pear
 << Roma aus  (gekauften Romatomaten Samen gemacht)



> Alle Pflanzen sind etwa 1,70 - 2,00 m hoch und werden von mir demnächst gekappt, damit alle Früchte ausreifen können.



dann werd ich wohl mal die sichel ansetzen da ich keine begehbaren treibhäuser habe..

wenn ich dann dem Tomatenüberschuss nicht *frau* werde lade ich maritim zur ernte ein

lb grüße

ulla


----------



## Dodi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi Ulla,

denn nimm man mal die Sichel. 

Meine Tomatenpflanzen habe ich dieses Jahr übrigens ganz im Freiland.


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

hallo Dodi

wir hatten es lange kalt und eine ist mir im garten trotz abdeckung erfroren.das war die versuchstomate....
deshalb hab ich dann erst die treibis bepflanzt.
muß mal sehn ob ich das kommende saison ändere


gruß ulla

es regnet...und regnet...und regnet....


----------



## Dodi (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Moin!

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch mit der Ernte aus?

Ich habe bereits ca. 2 kg geerntet, hauptsächlich Datteltomaten, lecker! 
Habe dieses Jahr ja nur 5 Pflanzen, davon 2 Kirsch- bzw. Datteltomaten.
Die Datteltomate ist der Hit - hat ca. 200 Früchte! 

Die normalen Tomaten sind noch nicht soweit, da habe ich erst 1 oder 2 Stück geerntet.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich alle reif, da ich dieses Jahr nicht mal ein Foliengewächshaus drüber habe. :beten

      
   

Und bei Euch?


----------



## Inken (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Dodi!

Gratuliere zu deinen Datteltomaten! Sehen oberlecker aus! 

Mein Tomatenbeet ist - wie erwartet - katastrophal... 

Als wie aus dem Urlaub kamen, hatten sich die meisten Pflanzen von ihren Stöcken und Fixierstäben getrennt und lagen am Boden. Sie hatten sich allerdings schon an ihre neue Lage gewöhnt, so dass ich sie abgebrochen hätte bei dem Versuch sie wieder aufzurichten...
   
Man beachte an dieser Stelle bitte nicht die angeblich "kniehohen" Sonnenblumen, Werbegeschenk von der Bank.. 

Und wer hat mir eigentlich diesen depperten Zierkürbis dazwischen gesteckt?  Der macht sich zu allem Überfluss auch noch breit und rankt mit der Glycinie um die Wette.. Von mir ist der nicht! 
 

Bei den Früchten - egal ob Coctail-, Cherry, Fleisch- oder Flaschentomate - ist alles noch "im grünen Bereich".. :?
  

Allerdings, mit ein bisschen Glück und Sonne, könnte das vielleicht noch was werden! 

Aber ich denke, Tomaten und ich, wir werden nie wirklich Freunde..


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi,

oh, auf 2 kg komm ich bestimmt schon. Nachdem ich schon dachte, das wird nix mehr, wuchern die Pflanzen so stark, dass ich mit dem Ausgeizen gar nicht hinterherkomme. Und dann noch dieses verflixte Fischfutter, das meint, es müsse die Blätter abfressen...:evil

Die Paprika fangen jetzt erst an zu blühen, aber Chili konnten wir schon ein paar ernten.


----------



## sister_in_act (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Tomatenfreaks

 

von links nach rechts:
Apelsin / schwarze Tanne / Goldhahn / Roma / Laternchen /Tarasenko / Honigtomate / Oliventomate und Johannisbeertomate.

Leider reift alles sehr zögerlich dieses Jahr.
Lb Grüße

Ulla


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

So ihr  Lieben...
alle Tomaten außerhalb der Treibhäuser habe ich gestern *platt* gemacht.Zum Teil  fing schon die Krautwelke an .
Geerntet habe ich gut, aber im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr und dem Aufwand der Aufzucht war es  verhältnismäßig dürftig.
Die Wildtomate steht noch ,... mal sehen wie lange sie durchhält.

Von Annett hatte ich u.a. eine Oliventomate bekommen, die gut und rote Früchte getragen hat. Dann aber trug sie plötzlich auch reife gelbe früchte
Ist das normal oder eine Mutation?

Wie sieht es bei euch aus??

Gruß Ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Alle Tomaten sind seit zwei Wochen schon rausgeruppt. 
Von den restlichen Grünen gab es eine leckere Marmelade: 
Tomaten, Vanille, Ingwer, Rum, Limetten und Zimt 

Sehr lecker !

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## andreas w. (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla,

nur um zu zeigen, dass Du nicht alleine bist - die Sache mit den Tomaten machen meine Schwiegereltern - Samen ziehen, pikieren, setzen, nur giessen tu ich dann - wenn´s das braucht (dieses Jahr eher nicht). 

Aber heuer haben sie schwer geflucht - die ganze Arbeit und dann die Blattfäule (oder was immer es ist). Alles beim Sack und die Ernte war in diesem Jahr auch nicht der Reisser.

Waren zwar schon genügend dran, aber da alles recht spät losging und zu früh endete - es ist beschlossene Sache, nächstes Jahr gibts eine art Gewächshaus (halt irgendwas mit Überdachung) mit weniger Tomaten und dafür mehr Paprika. Schwiegervater reibt sich schon die Hände.

Wie immer - die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Gruß


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Moin,

also die Tomaten im Gewächshaus sehen noch ganz gut aus - alles, was Krautfäule nur entfernt ähnelt, wird sofort entfernt. Noch jede Menge Früchte.

Dafür waren die Paprika und Auberginen nahezu ein Totalausfall - für die war es einfach zu kalt. Die Paprika versuchen zwar es noch und blühen wie blöde - aber ob das noch was wird


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla.

Wenn es wirklich die gleiche Pflanze war, dann hätte ich Interesse an einigen Samen der gelben Früchte. 
Bei mir trug sie bisher nur rote Früchte.

Insgesamt ist die Tomatenernte trotz Dachvorsprung eher mager. Ich glaube, denen fehlte dieses Jahr zuerst Wasser (als es so heiß war) und später dann Wärme. 
Aber so zum Essen im Vorbeigehen, war und ist schon noch was dran.


----------



## Zuckerschniss (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Christine,

bei mir war es dieses Jahr genau umgekehrt. Ich beklage den Verlust all meiner Tomatenpflanzen durch Fäule. Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich experimentiert habe mit angeblich resistenten Pflanzen (Black Russian u.a.). Allerdings explodieren meine Paprikapflanzen im Gewächshaus, genau wie die Pepperoni und Chili. Und lecker sind die.
und scharf


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Die Cherrytomaten waren ein Genuß, klein, fest und süß.
Die Eiertomaten kamen eher mehlig daher, werden wir nicht wieder ziehen im nächsten Jahr.
Beide Kübel sind aber am letzten WE entsorgt worden.
Einige sehr leckere Gurken haben wir geerntet und verspeist als Salat.


----------



## danyvet (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

@Wuzzel: Marmelade aus grünen Tomaten??? Aber die grünen Teile enthalten ja das Solanin


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hi Dany,

da musst Du aber kräftig zulangen bei der Marmelade...



> Unreife Tomaten haben dagegen einen Gehalt von 9 bis 32 mg/100 g





> Erste Vergiftungserscheinungen des Alkaloids wie Benommenheit, Berührungsüberempfindlichkeit (Hyperästhesie) und erschwerte Atemtätigkeit (Dyspnoe) treten beim Menschen nach der Aufnahme von 200 mg auf.



Quelle

Ich glaub, da wird einem vorher schon vom Zucker in der Marmelade übel, die ja ca. zur Hälfte daraus besteht.

PS: Die Marmelade ist wirklich lecker - aber wie alles: In Maßen!


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo alle

Trotz Erntefrust hab ich natürlich noch eine ordentliche Menge gerntet und  werde auch noch ernten.
Allerdings hatte ich mir von über 20 Stöcken mehr erhofft
Auberginen--null Ertrag
Paprika--starker Besuch von __ Schnecken
Salat--komplett von Schnecken vernichtet
Kohlräbchen-von geschätzern 1 Million Raupen platt gemacht
Salatgurken--neue Sorte mit sagenhaften 3 Gurken als kompletter Ernte
Zwiebeln--nicht mehr auffindbar

Also sozusagen ein Griff ins Kloh dieses Jahr!

@Annett

 

Beide Oliventomaten zum Vergleich. Wobei die roten aus dem Treibhaus sind und die gelbe  im Garten gestanden hat. Ob da vielleicht eine Fremdbestäubung noch eine Rolle spielt?
Wobei die Form  nicht bei allen die typische Olivenform zeigt sondern eher eiförmig ist, meine ich. Guck mal...
Eine ganz andere Sorte kann es nicht sein weil ich beide Pflanzen von dir hatte.
Meine anderen gelben Sorten sind Goldhahn und Laternchen.
Samentausch wie geplant


Übrigens koche ich gerade Tomaten zu Pastasoße ein. Sozusagen der reife Überschuß

Gruß Ulla

habe eben schnell miss goog gefragt: mir scheint meine sorte ist diese:

http://bio-kraeuter.de/product_info.php?info=p285_Oliventomaten--Dattelwein-.html

fragt mich aber nicht wie ich , außer von Annett da dran komme...


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Zitate wie: 





> Dosis sola venenum facit !


 oder 





> Alle Dinge sind Gift und nichts ist ohne Gift - allein die Dosis macht, das ein Ding kein Gift ist.


werden dem guten alten Paracelsus zugeschrieben. 

Die durchschnittliche Marmeladenportion beträgt ja zum Frühstück vielleicht 20gramm ... einem ausgewachsenen Wuzzel schadet das gar nicht  
Die meiste Menge Solanin soll zudem im Strunk sitzen und den, so behauptet Nepomuk jedenfalls, hat er rausgeschnitten. 

Meinst Du wirklich es gibt einen besonderen Grund, warum Nepo weder von den Pilzsüppchen, noch von der Marmelade die er fabriziert isst ?   

Gestern nachmittag hatte ich die hohe Dosis von vier belegten Brötchenhälften und ich merke keinerlei Ausfallerscheinungen, ausser denen, fuer die ich sowieso bekannt bin. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla.

Wenn es eine von mir ist, dann denke ich sofort an ILDI.( ildi )
Schau Dir dazu mal Bilder im Internet an. Sie ist auch relativ fäuletolerant.... davon hab ich Samen.


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Annett

Tatsächlich--es muß eine Ildi sein
Die Rispenform mit Bündeln von Tomaten paßt genau.

Dann ist aus dem transportgeschädigten  *Kümmerlingspflänzchen* doch wahrhaftig noch eine normale Tomatenpflanze geworden.
Normalerweise habe ich alle Pflanzen namentlich gezeichnet , diese hatte kein Schild weil mit ihrem Überleben nicht wirklich zu rechnen war und  sie einfach so im Garten zwischen anderen stand.
Weil ich da ohnehin  auf einer Tomatenseite war habe ich zufällig auch eine rote Johannisbeertomate gesichtet.
Die ich von dir habe trägt gelbe Früchte. Gibt es da auch farbliche Varianten oder....

Hab ich ein Gelbfiebersyndrom  ???

@ Christine

Wie sieht es denn mit Tomaten aus, die im Reifezustand grün sind?
Smaragdapfel zB?

Bei der Gelegenheit:
Für die kommende Saison suche ich noch eine rote normalgroße Tomate, frühe Sorte, die gut in Kübel gedeiht.
UND: hat jemand schonmal eine Lagertomate angepflanzt?

http://www.tolletomaten.de/sorte.php?s=63
Da ich die geschmacklosen Wassertomaten  in der Winterzeit nicht mag würde das auch mal versuchen. Falls jemand da schon Erfahrung hat wäre ich da sehr interessiert.

Lb Grüße Ulla


----------



## Annett (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

Hallo Ulla,

Die Johannisbeertomate stammt ursprünglich von Werner und war immer gelb.
Bei mir habe ich bisher gar keine gesehen.  Muss ich glatt mal vor dem Regen im Vorgarten nachsehen, bevor dort alles zu spät ist.


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Tomaten 2010*

http://wachsenundwerden.blogspot.com/2010/01/tomatensorten-johannisbeertomaten.html

also es gibt sie scheints in den farben: gelb-rot-braun-schwarz

Da sie aber total *wuselig*  wachsen und man an die inneren Früchte einfach nicht mehr kommt , wenn man sie zusammenbindet, werde ich nächstes Jahr mal versuchen sie als Ampel in einem sehr hohen, großen Blumentopf zu ziehen.

TZ Annett



> Bei mir habe ich bisher gar keine gesehen



Das grenzt hart an Vernachlässigung
Wie hast du deine eingesetzt? So in Erde oder Töpfe...? 

Gruß Ulla
es regnet und ich habe schlechte Laune...falls es wen interessiert....


----------

